# Bowhunters T-shirts & Gifts



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I just opened a new shop & invite you all to go & browse the 50+ different products with my bowhunter designs. Many new designs will be added, so check it out! Tough Antler Tees


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

*Prices Just Reduced!*

Here are some more designs & products.
This design was just added today!

















Check them out as Tough Antler Tees


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I can also create & design logos for your website & I can transform them into shirts! I have my own t-shirt shop at home & can set you up with a good deal! Here's one of my designs on a shirt from home.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

nice looking stuff.


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*awesome shirts*

way to go, i think you will sell many shirts


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

The current special is


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

I just received 6 T-shirts from Ray today and the quality is AWESOME. Very thick material and the logo's are put on the shirts very professionally. If you want hunting T-shirts, this is the guy to go to:thumbs_up

TEXAS


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is the latest special! Tough Antler Tees


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are my latest designs just added today!



























Visit Tough Antler Tees!


----------



## stats75 (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice stuff but I wear 5x shirts for now. Maybe next year I will fit into them


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's another I just added today!








Visit Tough Antler Tees


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

New design added on 1/8/08








Visit Tough Antler Tees


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

TAT is a great guy to deal with. I have some of his shirts, and will buy more in the near future.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi gang
I need to make some sales really bad, so that I can get enough money together to buy me bow, so hopefully by giving you a great discount you will be enticed to give ol Tough Antlers a helping hand!
Here is the deal, I have Hanes white heavyweight short sleeve t-shirts in sizes small, med, Large, XL, & 2 X. I have many designs to choose from. Go here & see if there is anything that interests you Tough Antler Tees
I will put any of these designs on the front of the shirt either full size or small on the pocket for $12.00 & that includes the shipping! If you are 2X I have to add $1.50 more. These shirts will be made by me at home & not through the store, so that I can give you the best deal. I can only except checks or money orders at this time. Please PM me if you are interested! I can also do custom designs, but they will cost a little more unless you buy a large quantity.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

just wanted to say that ray is a great guy and a true asset to AT- he helped me design the logos for my fishing company and so far everyone loves the designs, i cant wait to see them actually printed on the shirts. I will be ordering more when the time comes in the next few weeks.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is the latest special!








Visit Tough Antler Tees


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

New design added on 1/12/08!

















Visit Tough Antler Tees


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

My latest design added 1/13/08!

















Visit Tough Antler Tees!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone got any suggestions for designs?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Lots of great designs & products! Go & see for yourselves!
Tough Antler Tees


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

New sale going on! Save $5.00 when you spend $40.00!
Use the code SRV305
Expires 2/29/08
Tough Antler Tees


----------



## hrnhunter (Jan 2, 2008)

sent pm


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Long time no bump!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

5.00 off $40.00 sale going on until 4/35/08
Use the code SRV370
TOUGH ANTLER TEES


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> 5.00 off $40.00 sale going on until 4/35/08
> Use the code SRV370
> TOUGH ANTLER TEES


You may want to check your expiration date! :wink:


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

Great designs!! You will be hearing from me soon!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Saint Hubert said:


> You may want to check your expiration date! :wink:


Thanks,
I wish there were 35 days in the month though!:icon_1_lol:
The expiration date is 4/25/08
for 5.00 off 40.00 Use the code SRV370


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet tee's they re really nice how much for the hoddie sill nice:wink:


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

got my stuff today, great products and customer service is #1, Ramon is a first class guy and buy the way my wife looks awesome in the pink string top and no i can't post pictures !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Todd!
Your stabilizers are awesome too!:RockOn:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Tough Antler Tees


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Bumparoni!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Bumpster!


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

How much is the Clock..

Thanks Tojo


----------



## CactusJuice (Mar 15, 2008)

*custom?*

I was just wondering if you did custom shirts and gifts? I would like to design a PSE logo that is totally original. Is it copyrighted if it's a total different design and just the name?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Big_tojo said:


> How much is the Clock..
> 
> Thanks Tojo


Clocks are 14.99


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

CactusJuice said:


> I was just wondering if you did custom shirts and gifts? I would like to design a PSE logo that is totally original. Is it copyrighted if it's a total different design and just the name?


Yes, I can do custom designs, but using the PSE name in a new design is still a copyright issue. They have the rights to their name & logo.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

It's been awhile, so TTT!


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

just bought three... some sweet shirts


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

passthru11 said:


> just bought three... some sweet shirts


Thank you! I hope you enjoy!
TAT


----------



## BOHTR (Mar 21, 2006)

Us fat guys would would really like some cool shirts too. Any chance of you getting some 3X or 4X sizes ? You get those big sizes and I'm ordering........Rick


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

BOHTR said:


> Us fat guys would would really like some cool shirts too. Any chance of you getting some 3X or 4X sizes ? You get those big sizes and I'm ordering........Rick


The white tees & value tees go up to that size!
TAT


----------

